
How to Fix Two Linux Kernel Bugs While Testing TiDB Operator in K8s - jinqueeny
https://pingcap.com/blog/try-to-fix-two-linux-kernel-bugs-while-testing-tidb-operator-in-k8s/
======
jinqueeny
Bug #1: Unstable kmem accounting

Keyword: SLUB: Unable to allocate memory on node -1

Bug #2: Network device reference count leak

Keyword: kernel:unregister_netdevice: waiting for eth0 to become free. Usage
count = 1

